
A new definition of technical debt - ggeorgovassilis
https://blog.georgovassilis.com/2018/12/18/technical-debt/
======
ggeorgovassilis
"Technical debt is the amount of work needed to decrease the total cost of a
product". The piece discusses various aspect of the new vs. the classical
definition. TD depends on context, on the lifespan of a product and is
quantifiable.

